

Springy: A force-directed graph layout algorithm in JavaScript - cfontes
http://getspringy.com/

======
mkesper
I'd find a comparison against other libs interesting. There's a lot out there
already: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7034/graph-
visualization-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7034/graph-
visualization-code-in-javascript)

~~~
simulate
That's a good list on SO from Johann Strathaus. Thanks for the link. It's
unfortunate that after being open for 5 years, having hundreds of up-votes,
and 30 answers with several good responses, the question was recently closed
on StackOverflow as being off-topic.

~~~
pathikrit
More here: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9490003/web-based-
large-s...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9490003/web-based-large-scale-
graph-drawing-library)

------
polskibus
How is it different from D3's force layout + DOM manipulation? Looks very,
very similar to me.

~~~
verroq
It's an inferior subset of D3, however HN will upvote anything with JS in the
title.

~~~
zo1
Like I just upvoted your comment? Because it had JS in the body... Just
kidding, I agree completely with you. It's currently very "in vogue" to
promote anything remotely related to JS or Node. I always say, right tool for
the job, and if that happens to be JS/Node, great. However, sometimes it feels
like these JS pushers have JS as their proverbial hammer, and every single
problem they encounter is a nail to be hammered (with JS).

------
Windwaker
Interesting. I did notice that every once and a while some of the text comes
to rest outside or partially outside the canvas.

------
dhotson
Hey guys, original author here. Thanks for taking a look. Questions welcome.
:)

------
PeterSmit
This has been around for a while. I remember using it in a project 3 years
ago.

------
cfontes
I am not the author.

Just found it interesting.

~~~
phy6
Fair enough. Sometimes it's nice to see other people's implementation of the
same thing, just for comparison. It's similar to learning how to say things
with other words.

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://github.com/dhotson/springy](https://github.com/dhotson/springy) since
the website links to the source code and is more informative (at least in the
short run).

